
5 years of Intel CPUs and chipsets have a concerning flaw that’s unfixable - localhost
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/03/5-years-of-intel-cpus-and-chipsets-have-a-concerning-flaw-thats-unfixable/
======
noizejoy
Flaw or feature?

~~~
Sherl
Feds wanted a backdoor so they provided a very straightforward way to achieve
this.

